# website help



## volleysnap (Oct 24, 2007)

hi everyone!

i am hoping to update my website (www.sbrewsterphotography.com) to make it more professional.  currently i am working through microsoft office live which offers a pretty basic design program.  it isn't exactly designed for photographers, so if i understand this web stuff correctly, i am going to need to buy a template through another company???  i would like to spend around $50 (at the most), and a basic design is just fine with me.  does anyone know much about this stuff who could help??


----------



## cititechnology (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Signe,

Your budget seems a little tight, but I'm sure we can help.

Just email me a few of your photos so I can send you a free sample of how your new site could like.

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## towitorarms (Dec 2, 2007)

volleysnap said:


> i would like to spend around $50 (at the most), and a basic design is just fine with me.  does anyone know much about this stuff who could help??



If you're looking for a simple gallery for your photos you could try one of these (they're free): http://jalbum.net/skins/ - they have a bunch of different templates available
Or http://picasa.google.com/ - I think they also have some nice templates!

If you want to host a website with your own domain the best place (most resources for the cheapest price I've found) try: http://holeinthewallhosting.com

Hope that helps!


----------

